# Refurbished Custom 1957 Evans Colson



## mazdaflyer

Had posted some photos of this bike previously in another forum.  As pictured It is basically complete except for headlight assembly and Evans logo for chainguard.

1957 Evans-Colson Olympic bike: 50’s era recycled Mesinger saddle, Persons Streamline Airflow pedals, Sunlite headset, bottom bracket & bearings, Bondo, gold hammered & black satin paint, Wild Dingos’ and ATV flames, USA gold-bronze powder coat finish, Civia Bamboo Fenders, PDG leather grips, Kenda 2.125 tires, wheelset from Kustom Kruiser.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Great looking bike! Have any more pics? Like the front fork and I would like to see more pictures of those fenders.


----------



## mazdaflyer

rustyspoke66 said:


> Great looking bike! Have any more pics? Like the front fork and I would like to see more pictures of those fenders.




Have a few more photos in the Gallery under Ed's Bicycle Alley


----------



## rustyspoke66

Cool I'll check it out.


----------



## jwm

That is some fine work. I love that Evans front fork. My first 26" bike was a 1960, or '61 Evans middleweight with half tanks, square fenders, and a sheet metal rack. I lost the only photo I had of the bike, and I've never seen one on ebay, or CL. 
Anyway- I checked your galley pics. Great fleet.

JWM


----------



## mantaray06

I like it. Sweet, Simple, with just a touch of Flash.


----------



## wooleyfest

that is an awsome bike


----------



## SCHWINNRAY69

Wow, that's COOL!


----------



## hotrodbob

that a nice bike


----------



## Carbon

Very cool bike, nice job.


----------



## mazdaflyer

The 1957 Evans/Colson was shown at the 2015 Starbird-Devlin Rod & Customs Charities Car Show. It was the winner in the Custom Class


 

 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

